
Equifax's CSO and CIO retiring immediately - hw
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2017/09/15/equifax-security-and-information-officers-retire-effective-immediately/672042001/
======
raarts
Equifax “Chief Security Officer” Susan Mauldin has a bachelor’s degree and a
master of fine arts degree in music composition from the University of
Georgia. Her LinkedIn professional profile lists no education related to
technology or security.

[https://www.google.nl/amp/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid...](https://www.google.nl/amp/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/766FA70C-9A38-11E7-B604-EDFD35AE15F2)

